
Play an accordion recording by resizing your browser window - huskyr
http://artpolikarpov.github.io/garmoshka/
======
orangethirty
1\. Register domain accordionfy.com or accordion.io.

2\. Put a lading page to collect emails in it. Link to this demo.

3\. Include the copy "Accordionfy.com is aiming to disrupt the accordion
industry by leveraging the web stack to deliver an life-like accordion
experience to anyone with an internet connection."

4\. Under the copy include: "We are currently raising seed investment."

5\. Write 3 blog posts a day about anything but accordions.

6\. Tweet about accordion-first startups.

7\. Apply to YC and then complain about how PG hates accordions.

8\. Buy a black hoodie and an airplane ticket to SF.

9\. Go to every startup event in SF.

10\. Tell people how much traction you got from the HN post.

11\. Rinse and repeat #9 && #10 for 3 months.

12\. Make a blog post about how you failed, and how it taught you that
startups are hard. Never thinking about that you were trying to sell a fucking
accordion in a web browser.

13\. Get acquired by Yahoo! for 15 Million dollars.

In all seriousness, I love this.

------
Siecje
I don't know if you can call it 'play' when you are only influencing if the
accordion is sounding or not. I would call it 'listening' to accordion by
resizing your browser window. I understand that if the user did have control
it would not sound as good, but you could do it.

The size of the window vertically would control the pitch, so if I have a
small sliver vertically it should be high pitched and if my browser window is
tall(vertically) it should be low pitched.

The speed of the change in size horizontally should be how fast the air passes
through the instrument.

If I have it vertically large and slowly drag it to the left it should let out
a low drone, if I go quickly it should be a low burst, etc.

Still very cool!

~~~
sdfjkl
Resizing a real accordion only influences volume, i.e. the harder you
push/pull the faster air flows over the reeds. And you inevitably get no air
flow at all when you switch between pulling and pushing the bellows, so you
have to time this right. It's a fascinating instrument.

------
brokentone
This is simultaneously one of the most ridiculous and most awesome things I've
seen.

------
ilikejam
Well. My speakers were at full volume and I'm in the middle of an office with
400 people.

I'm off to hang myself.

~~~
brokentone
I do believe the title was pretty clear as to the effect of this webpage...

~~~
ilikejam
True. Unfortunately Firefox had a bit of a moment to itself and did the
looping sample thing, then hung while playing.

It was so loud. There was no escape.

Had to pull the battery to end the ordeal.

~~~
k3n
Hurry, send the link to someone else!

------
huskyr
Only a matter of time before someone makes this with a slide trombone.

------
bchen
This would be cooler if there is a way to actually _play_ the accordion. For
example, map keyboard keys to the keys on the accordion. :-)

------
joe8756438
This should be built directly into every browser and happen every time the
window is resized.

~~~
homosaur
You know, you are exactly right, someone should file this
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/>

------
jlongster
This works really well with Firefox's responsive mode... Press Cmd+Alt+M on OS
X (and the equivalent on other OS's).

~~~
anonymfus
Wait, Firefox has a special mode for resizing page... In Opera it's just
Arrange-Restore in context menu of tab.

~~~
thelibrarian
It allows you to resize the view without resizing the window, and has a
dropdown list of standard screen sizes for phones, tablets, laptops etc.

------
xbryanx
This is especially fun if you have Slate installed:
<https://github.com/jigish/slate>

------
bengyusf
This made me smile and I have no idea why.

------
kickingvegas
At the :22 mark. [http://www.mixcloud.com/MadDecent/mdwwr-74-major-lazer-
carni...](http://www.mixcloud.com/MadDecent/mdwwr-74-major-lazer-
carnival-2012-mix/)

------
vgyjh
I wonder is there is an easy way to map the song, note by note, so it can
respond better in relation to how the browser is resized. Good work!

~~~
homosaur
Whatever is triggering sounds by resize should also be able to query the width
of the window and serve a sound accordingly, but then it comes close to actual
work instead of a cool demo.

------
GhotiFish
that is adorkable.

------
piyush_soni
You are just playing a recording, the user doesn't "play an accordion" by
resizing the window, and it is really uninteresting.

~~~
calebegg
You must be fun at parties.

~~~
piyush_soni
I might not be, but I also don't post on Hacker news saying that I am.

------
leeoniya
wow, i'm surprisingly good at it!

------
talhof8
Pretty cool and creative stuff

------
Noxchi
What's the name of the music this is playing?

------
runnr_az
Love a great terrible project. Nice job!

------
nfoz
Is this related to the other HN thread "I Knew a Programmer that Went
Completely Insane"?

------
dottrap
I LOL'd.

------
amogram
This cheered up my Friday afternoon.

------
the1
does not work on firefocks

------
petarb
you are a genius

------
Aardwolf
Ha ha ha, awesome :D

------
LarryMade2
and a very nice choice of accordion music too.

------
pressurefree
that is so funny. made my day.

------
brickmort
lol

